

Show HN: Calendar for the Mac App Store - EGreg
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/calendar/id415181149?mt=12&ls=1

======
bjg
Just installed it, and it doesn't even open.

I pretty much the exact same experience as the only review the app has as of
right now ( the one star ). I like the idea, it's really cool but I have no
way of trying it if it the executable won't even load...

I'm holding back on the one star review for now, but it really sucks buying
something and it instantly not working.

------
greattypo
Congrats on the launch!

Since I assume you wanted some feedback..

1\. Have you looked into any of your competitors, such as iStat or
MenuCalendarClock ? There are some things they do very well that may be worth
learning from -- for example, I find it useful that MCC can replace the clock
(so no menubar space is wasted), and is accessible using a global keyboard
shortcut.

2\. Why does 'Select Another Month' get it's own menu option.. isn't that what
the arrows next to the month are for?

3\. The design is elegant but I'd recommend taking a look again at MCC which
conveys the same information but is somehow more than 2x as compact. For
example, I personally don't value having a per-calendar event-count under the
date if I can see my list of events right there.

4\. Based on the first review on iTunes, there appears to be some sort of
crashing bug... fix it ASAP, or risk the wrath of the iTunes rating mob :)

Looking forward to seeing the progress on this one!

------
JoelPM
Only 15 minutes for lunch with your girlfriend? I'll give you some feedback:
if you'd like this relationship to last, she's going to need a little more
time than that.

=)

~~~
EGreg
hehe, that was just a sample :)

------
EGreg
Thanks guys. Listen ... I had to pull this app's availability on the app
store, because almost everyone is getting the following message:

"Calendar.app" is damaged and can't be opened. Delete "Calendar.app" and
download it again from the App Store.

This is horrible. We could have made so much good with this app, it's #1 in
the productivity category, but because of this one thing, it's going to get
bad reviews. Now when we release it, I doubt it'll be number 1. SUCKS!!!! SO
MUCH!!!

I'm not sure what is causing this bug. Can anyone help? I am going to email
apple support tomorrow and try to get them to expedite an update as much as
possible. Has anyone any idea what could be causing this? I could use all the
help I can get right now.

~~~
mhusby
Have you checked out the crash reports in iTunesConnect? They are under [Your
App] -> view details -> crash reports

~~~
EGreg
There are no crash reports. I don't think the app even gets launched. It has
something to do with the bundle maybe?

<http://grab.by/9gmN> This is the only clue I have.

~~~
hboon
Maybe the executable name doesn't match the plist's entry or the app store
receipt doesn't match?

~~~
EGreg
According to this, it sounds like it's Apple's fault:

[http://getsatisfaction.com/firemint/topics/it_wont_start_on_...](http://getsatisfaction.com/firemint/topics/it_wont_start_on_my_macbook_new_purchaser_of_flight_control_hd)

The "receipt" file generated by Mac App Store should have been called Receipt.
On case sensitive file systems, the users will get the nasty error.

What I don't understand is, what fixes have the developers made in the update
they submitted to apple, so that it works?

Here is another one: <http://pariahware.com/blog/?p=359>

Any ideas?

~~~
hboon
It is ".../SampleApp.app/Contents/_MASReceipt/receipt" (lowercased r)
according to
[http://developer.apple.com/devcenter/mac/documents/validatin...](http://developer.apple.com/devcenter/mac/documents/validating.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40010573-CH1-SW6)

My guess is your (as well as those links above) development and testing
platform is case-insensitive and thus missed this.

~~~
EGreg
yeah. But the weird part is that we were testing for exactly that!

Contents/_MASReceipt/receipt

and returning 173. Now we are going to be looking for that, and if not found,
try looking for /Receipt.

According to
[http://getsatisfaction.com/firemint/topics/it_wont_start_on_...](http://getsatisfaction.com/firemint/topics/it_wont_start_on_my_macbook_new_purchaser_of_flight_control_hd)
it is actually Receipt.

I don't know, which one is it? I am worried that it might be one of the OTHER
places where 173 is being returned. Such as if Apple's Root CA is missing.

I thought that whole /receipt thing as autogenerated by apple.

~~~
EGreg
I FIGURED IT OUT!!

Apple signs with their own certificate when posting on the MacOS store. We
were checking for OUR own certificate (the one we used to sign when submitting
to Apple.)

------
oscardelben
Is this app available outside the states? I can't open the link from Italy and
the App Store doesn't redirect me to the right one.

------
EGreg
When the Mac App Store came out, we had a simple idea: we wanted to bring easy
access to the calendar from the menubar to MacOS, just like Windows has easy
access from the system tray (notification area).

Well, then we decided to enhance it and added a few bells and whistles. I will
keep you guys updated on how popular this app gets. Personally, the
girlfriends and sisters of everyone involved (about 4 or 5 in all) have
spontaneously said that this is very useful upon seeing us play with it -- so
that gets me very excited. Because they are not even power users :)

<http://grab.by/9gko> <http://grab.by/9gkq>

Notice how it appears THIRD in Productivity apps section, and FIRST when you
do a search for "calendar". Let's see how many downloads it gets -- it costs
$0.99 :)

If you have a Mac, and decide to download it, please let me know what you
think. This is our first Mac Store App.

